# 1436 Jon w/ Jackplate Questions



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I put a jackplate on my 1436 G3 and am now running with the anti-cav plate about 3/4" above the bottom on the boat. If i go much higher than this it wants to suck air. My problem with where it is that it spashes water everywhere when on plane. If I put a hydrofoil like the SE sport 200 on it would that allow me to raise it enough to cut down on the spashing without it sucking air. I have a PT 9.5x10 aluminum prop on a 2007 johnson 15hp 2 stroke. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just as a guess without a sideshot pic of the outboard on the transom,
I'd say you have your outboard tilted too close to the transom.
With the lower unit "tucked in" this would cause the spray you describe.
Try tilting the outboard back a setting or two.
See if that solves the problem.

                                 :-?


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I will get a picture tonight and post it. Thanks


----------

